# Uneven ascent



## jnatale3 (Mar 10, 2022)

Hey guys! I can bring the bar down slow and steady and you can put a cup of hot coffee on it but rest assured once the ascent is happening, there would be Panera Hazelnut all over me. 

I videoed myself for several sets today with my bench workout. With or without the shirt, my right arm is lagging by like 2 to 3 inches on the lock out. Where is this a deficiency? Triceps or chest, and how do I fix it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Mar 10, 2022)

Post up the video so we can see.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 10, 2022)

Edit: what trend said


----------



## jnatale3 (Mar 10, 2022)

It only gives me an option to post a picture and not a video. :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Mar 10, 2022)

jnatale3 said:


> It only gives me an option to post a picture and not a video. :-(
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Upload it to youtube and post the link here.


----------



## jnatale3 (Mar 10, 2022)

DISCLAIMER! I have since modified the boards to be twice the thickness so they don’t wobble. Also, I will have an extra person to hold board as well. 

The unevenness isn’t as noticeable in this video but it is worse sometimes. The other video got deleted by accident. But at least you all can critique my form. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Mar 10, 2022)

A couple things:

1. This is your new best friend: https://benchblokz.com/

2. The lockout looked even to me so hard to to say what should be addressed at this time.

3. The shirt is way to loose

4.  Arch, pin shoulder blades together, tuck elbows, leg drive, leg drive, leg drive.  Ed Coan's favorite cue is to try and tuck your shoulder blades into your back pockets.

Keep posting video.  This will be really helpful for us to help you get better.


----------



## jnatale3 (Mar 10, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> A couple things:
> 
> 1. This is your new best friend: https://benchblokz.com/
> 
> ...



Thanks so much!!!!! I’m going to get the “new friend”. 

Where/How is the shirt loose? It is a 56 with the loose “stretchy back” and I based it on the measurements Titan recommended especially going a little bigger since I’m newer to equipped benching.

With me losing more weight, and getting more familiar, I may get a 54 in a more advanced shirt in a few months or so once I have a better feel and keep the 56 for lower weight or form base. 

Feels pretty tight around my chest though. 

I also got a 4” belt and it keeps the shirt collar lower now and that made a big difference too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 10, 2022)

Benching in a shirt alone is not a good idea, especially in a tighter shirt.

You're not going to get the shirt set right, stay set unracking yourself


----------



## Trendkill (Mar 10, 2022)

Stay with that size until you get more comfortable with the shirt.  A 54 will be better for competition.  The weight came down very easily to that 3 board level.  With a shirt that loose I would go 2 board next time and maybe try to touch something too.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 10, 2022)

I would seriously start looking for a good powerlifting team, even if it's a good drive.

Dumping in a shirt sucks, especially if it goes towards your face, you won't be able to stop it either.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 10, 2022)

As Trend says looks good but looks raw, doesn't look shirted at all IMO.


----------



## jnatale3 (Mar 10, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Benching in a shirt alone is not a good idea, especially in a tighter shirt.
> 
> You're not going to get the shirt set right, stay set and unracking yourself



I had another person with me but for this lift it was videoed to see how I looked. 

But yes, I had him give me a lift off when I went heavier and still left the bars near the bottom in case he couldn’t grab it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnatale3 (Mar 10, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> I would seriously start looking for a good powerlifting team, even if it's a good drive.
> 
> Dumping in a shirt sucks, especially if it goes towards your face, you won't be able to stop it either.



Here in NC, there is one about 15 mins from me that I found through a Facebook search. They meet at a gym that I’ve driven past many times. I’m going to check them out. Talked to the owner and he told me to come by and watch a few bench sessions they have and then see about a membership too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnatale3 (Mar 10, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> As Trend says looks good but looks raw, doesn't look shirted at all IMO.



Yep. The shirt may be a little loose but shy of those three boards there’s no way I could go lower. Back of my arms show the damage lol

I’m going 54 once I get better and drop a bit more weight and still keep this one for some training too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 10, 2022)

jnatale3 said:


> Here in NC, there is one about 15 mins from me that I found through a Facebook search. They meet at a gym that I’ve driven past many times. I’m going to check them out. Talked to the owner and he told me to come by and watch a few bench sessions they have and then see about a membership too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good because it takes 3 to hand off light weight and 5 heavier


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 10, 2022)

You'll not only be safe with a team, you'll be welcomed as well.


----------



## jnatale3 (Mar 10, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Stay with that size until you get more comfortable with the shirt. A 54 will be better for competition. The weight came down very easily to that 3 board level. With a shirt that loose I would go 2 board next time and maybe try to touch something too.



Thanks trend!!! The 3 board was about my limit. Back of my triceps felt the brunt of the material for sure!!! I’m going to give it a few more sessions and try the two. Keeping a spray bottle also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 10, 2022)

By the way, in a shirt 1 arm may always lag, you have to be aware of this and focus on it during the press.

It's easy to learn by feel but important to understand in a shirt to lock it out.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 10, 2022)

Bro your lock out looked pretty even from the video…

You are doing to much with that shirt on. Is that a single ply or just a tight fitting workout shirt..

Either way. When I use to board press by myself I use to have a old bathrob belt. (But you can use anything)
I would tie the board around me when I sat down so they would not move and I didn’t have to worry about getting smacked in the teeth with it.

Also it helped me arch more..
Speaking g if arch . Where is yours.
When you lay down on the bench first thing I would do I sit down and oush your legs behind you and lick your feet in..
Then I would lay down. One I was down I would pull myself up by the bar and get my body set.
Lock your shoulders and traps back…
I also have the bar for me set one notch lower then lock out. Maybe two. Depending.
The  hardest thing you can do in the movement is lift the weight off by yourself without a spotter.

Any way hold a deep breath and start the lifer. Hold that fucker till your yo and racked again..

Anyway maybe I will post a old video or something.. 
last meet I did was 2014. 
1st place 275 class..
Gym meet but it was sanctioned. I have to go back and look what it was..


----------



## snake (Mar 10, 2022)

I'm with the boys on this, there's no lockout issues at all.


----------



## jnatale3 (Mar 10, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> You'll not only be safe with a team, you'll be welcomed as well.



Guy at the gym was excited to have a new lifter. He said it’ll build the team. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnatale3 (Mar 10, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Bro your lock out looked pretty even from the video…
> 
> You are doing to much with that shirt on. Is that a single ply or just a tight fitting workout shirt..
> 
> ...



It’s weird. Raw I have an arch. Now I have to get it back in the shirt. It’s a single ply. The boards I got a wider set and also some other stuff recommended on this thread too. I actually mentioned on FB about lifting heavy again and the Facebook robots gave me suggested links to clubs. Perfect lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnatale3 (Mar 10, 2022)

Found another video. About 50lbs. heavier but didn’t do a good “pause”. Mainly a touch. Yes, working on that and my first video had the pause. 

Also, the improved board I made today doesn’t wobble and won’t fall off. 

Anyway, just wanted to post the other video. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver (Mar 11, 2022)

You uneven with your raw bench? 

Sometimes a top spotter view is necessary so see if your "winging" on the lagging side. 

Like trend said...scapulas back, bro. It'll knock that winging problem out, or at least highlight a mobility issue in that area. 

I was always uneven in a shirt. The weights you're working with just seem to magnify any imbalance I had. Which, for me, was always a nagging a tricep injury.


----------



## jnatale3 (Mar 11, 2022)

You’re right on brother. I am going to try and do a “head on” from the bench end to see the uneven press at the top and post it up too. 

Yeah, in raw it is actually worse. :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnatale3 (Mar 11, 2022)

Well, I found the last three videos. I know, probably looks like shit but I have to start somewhere with learning the form and probably by letter video skills. :-/
Shows the uneven press a little bit more. 




1/3







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnatale3 (Mar 11, 2022)

2/3








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Mar 11, 2022)

jnatale3 said:


> It’s weird. Raw I have an arch. Now I have to get it back in the shirt. It’s a single ply. The boards I got a wider set and also some other stuff recommended on this thread too. I actually mentioned on FB about lifting heavy again and the Facebook robots gave me suggested links to clubs. Perfect lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's much harder to arch in a shirt.  You really, really have to work at it.  If you aren't doing it already start including rows 2-3 times a week.  All types, dumbbell, barbell, chest supported, cable, etc.  Your upper back needs to be one of your strongest areas for a big bench and to be able to use the shirt properly.


----------



## jnatale3 (Mar 11, 2022)

3/3

Well, until next week I’ll film again. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnatale3 (Mar 11, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> It's much harder to arch in a shirt. You really, really have to work at it. If you aren't doing it already start including rows 2-3 times a week. All types, dumbbell, barbell, chest supported, cable, etc. Your upper back needs to be one of your strongest areas for a big bench and to be able to use the shirt properly.



You have been a huge help (and the other guys too). Filling my training book with notes. Already down 5 pounds in less than two weeks with my modified diet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnatale3 (Mar 11, 2022)

Do the other three videos show anything else? I appreciate all the help and will apply. Thanks again guys you all are awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 11, 2022)

Biggest things I see are work on your form like described above. Positioning. Arching. Breathing. Bracing. It all has to come together to be effective. 

Another big one I see in the video is lack of Leg drive until you start to press. 2nd video your knee caved. 3rd one not so much but you can see the reversal as you press. 

Create the tension from the very beginning keeping everything tight, and constant leg drive throughout. 

There are a lot of tips in these few threads of yours. Plus, many more online. Don't try them all at once. Prioritize the ones that will be the most beneficial in the beginning, and work on the rest in time, because it takes just that. Time.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 11, 2022)

jnatale3 said:


> Guy at the gym was excited to have a new lifter. He said it’ll build the team.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This will be a fun journey for you. Hopefully they'll get your ass in a double ply shirt. That's where the real fun is


----------



## jnatale3 (Mar 11, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Biggest things I see are work on your form like described above. Positioning. Arching. Breathing. Bracing. It all has to come together to be effective.
> 
> Another big one I see in the video is lack of Leg drive until you start to press. 2nd video your knee caved. 3rd one not so much but you can see the reversal as you press.
> 
> ...



Very detailed post! I appreciate it because you have dialed in specifics and that’s what I need. Basically people on this forum have told me the broad and the little things too that all add up. Especially learning the time aspect too. Much appreciated Metal!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnatale3 (Mar 11, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> This will be a fun journey for you. Hopefully they'll get your ass in a double ply shirt. That's where the real fun is



Lol probably will!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 11, 2022)

jnatale3 said:


> Found another video. About 50lbs. heavier but didn’t do a good “pause”. Mainly a touch. Yes, working on that and my first video had the pause.
> 
> Also, the improved board I made today doesn’t wobble and won’t fall off.
> 
> ...


Don’t concentrate on the pause. Just push the weight…
The pause will come naturally when in comp…

No different then squatting..

I only went comp squat depth a week out…
Saves your hips..
I always concentrated on pounding the weight..

Remember in a comp you are never starting out with max weight.. 
remember if you start at max weight and miss you can never go back down.
 Start lighter you always go up…
So pausing should be no problem..
Just like squat depth..

Dead’s . I came out at max weight and then tried to beat that..
i was always so amped up in a comp the adrenaline added 15-20lbs to my lifts right off the bat.
What was heavy during training g was light AF in comp..

And don’t concentrate on those board presses so much..
And unless you are pressing 5-609lbs fuck them bench shirts..
Get yourself a sling shot or a ram. They work just as good.


----------



## jnatale3 (Mar 14, 2022)

So I actually ordered a 54 in the exact same shirt to try it out. Will there be much of a difference? Exchanging the less fitting one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

